
Show HN: Bit Gold and Bitcoin - satoshisearch
https://medium.com/@insearchofsatoshi/bit-gold-and-bitcoin-9357176cd420
======
satoshisearch
In 2005 Nick Szabo drafted but did not publish a Bit Gold whitepaper. For a
short time it was available on his website, and although he did not publish
it, it is still available on archive.org. This essay discusses the light this
previously unknown paper sheds on the relationship between Bit Gold and
Bitcoin and how, if Szabo were Satoshi, he might have evolved the ideas in the
Bit Gold whitepaper to developer Bitcoin several years later.

